# No Longer Friends



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

In December I purchased 2 sister Anatolian Shepard puppies. They have been the best of friends for months. Today was that inevitable day when dominance broke up the "close" friendship. One now has milk goats and the other has sheep. No more living, eating, and sleeping together. The day had to come.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

Neither would submit to the other? Weird, usually if left alone two (sane/not hyper dominant) dogs can come to some sort of an agreement on who's the boss.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

One is submitting to the other OK, but it also includes food deprivation for the non-dominant one. I put her in with my goats by herself and she seems quite content to be separated. The other one (dominant one) not much liking being separated.


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

Im glad you seperated them..

my older pyr came from a home, with her sister, in a similar situation. Her sister was depriving her of food..due to being the dominant one.


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 15, 2011)

I have sisters that have fought at times, sometimes very bad. But in time, would work it out and be best friends. Or Sisters.

Even letting the sister care for her pups. Might give them a chance to figure out that they can get along.

Good Luck,


----------

